# It took over 30 hours to get these



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2016)

After more than 30 hours of searching over 2 months I finally got this Gray Fox today. There have been 8 local photographers after this fox daily for more the 2 months with very little success.  I had 
a whole 27 seconds with it today to get pictures and then it was gone.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 21, 2016)

Nicely done! It's all about paying your dues..


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> Nicely done! It's all about paying your dues..



Thanks. Yup paying dues. I was out there the last few days for 8 hours in our wonderful New England weather 20* 30-50 mph winds. And loved every minute of it.


----------



## RDenhardt (Jan 21, 2016)

Great shots!  Beautiful animal


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 21, 2016)

I've never seen one in person. I would love to see and photograph them.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2016)

RDenhardt said:


> Great shots!  Beautiful animal



Thanks.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2016)

LarryLomona said:


> I've never seen one in person. I would love to see and photograph them.



I hadn't seen one before. I was getting to the point that I would have been happy just to see it run by.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 21, 2016)

And worth it!


----------



## Peeb (Jan 21, 2016)

The uninitiated would see those pics and say: "Wow, you were lucky to see that little fella".


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 21, 2016)

Mike, nice shots - obviously well worth the time and effort.  I thank you for the education as well.  I did not know about grey foxes as all we ever see out here in the western part of the Great White North are red foxes and those we don't see too often.

WesternGuy


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 21, 2016)

Very nice set.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2016)

tirediron said:


> And worth it!


 
yes for sure John


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2016)

Peeb said:


> The uninitiated would see those pics and say: "Wow, you were lucky to see that little fella".



Yup lucky


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Very nice set.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 21, 2016)

WesternGuy said:


> Mike, nice shots - obviously well worth the time and effort.  I thank you for the education as well.  I did not know about grey foxes as all we ever see out hear in the western part of the Great White North are red foxes and those we don't see too often.
> 
> WesternGuy



Thanks. I ended up learning a lot about the Gray fox in the last month or so trying to track it down.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice captures !  They are more common on Delmarva.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 22, 2016)

Ditto, beautiful animal and you captured it beautifully.


----------



## Hunter58 (Jan 22, 2016)

Awesome shots of it.  You worked hard for those.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 22, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Nice captures !  They are more common on Delmarva.





NancyMoranG said:


> Ditto, beautiful animal and you captured it beautifully.





Hunter58 said:


> Awesome shots of it.  You worked hard for those.



Thanks


----------



## runnah (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks like you out foxed the foxy fox.


----------



## dannylightning (Jan 22, 2016)

those are really nice,  glad you finally found it and got some photos,


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 22, 2016)

runnah said:


> Looks like you out foxed the foxy fox.



Yup. The fox call me "Sly"


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 22, 2016)

dannylightning said:


> those are really nice,  glad you finally found it and got some photos,



Thanks


----------



## Photosensitive (Jan 22, 2016)

Great set of images....


----------



## baturn (Jan 22, 2016)

Great set! Thanks for your perseverance.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 22, 2016)

Very nice Mike. I've never seen one either although I am lucky enough to spend quite a bit of time with a family of red fox.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 22, 2016)

Another vote for wayyy worth it.  Beautiful!


----------



## wyogirl (Jan 22, 2016)

Mr. Fox is adorable and an excellent capture.  I was browsing your website... Absolutely beautiful collection!  There is a pic of a Snowy Owl with its mouth open that is too adorable for words.


----------



## Donde (Jan 22, 2016)

You did a great job with those twenty seven seconds.


----------



## annamaria (Jan 22, 2016)

Such a cute fox. Glad u got to see it.  Nicely captured!


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 24, 2016)

Photosensitive said:


> Great set of images....





baturn said:


> Great set! Thanks for your perseverance.





symplybarb said:


> Very nice Mike. I've never seen one either although I am lucky enough to spend quite a bit of time with a family of red fox.





JacaRanda said:


> Another vote for wayyy worth it.  Beautiful!





Donde said:


> You did a great job with those twenty seven seconds.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 24, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> Mr. Fox is adorable and an excellent capture.  I was browsing your website... Absolutely beautiful collection!  There is a pic of a Snowy Owl with its mouth open that is too adorable for words.



Thanks. I'm glad you liked some of the pictures on my website


----------



## squirl033 (Jan 25, 2016)

you sure made the most of your 27 seconds! great photos!


----------



## knswee (Jan 25, 2016)

Very Nice

ken


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 25, 2016)

squirl033 said:


> you sure made the most of your 27 seconds! great photos!





knswee said:


> Very Nice
> 
> ken



Thanks


----------



## gckless (Jan 26, 2016)

Congrats on getting these. Now go and brag to all the local guys


----------

